# AngelEyes!!!!!! Happy B/D!



## danalto

*Happy happy happy happy B/Day, Angel!*​


----------



## ewie

*Happy Birthday, princess ~ here's to another 75 ~ I raise my glass to you ...*


----------



## Ynez

I saw by chance that today is the birthday of some of my favourite people in English Only. I always enjoy reading you 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cfu507

Happy Birthday sweet woman!
In Hebrew we bless Mazal Tov which literally means good luck; but YOU! You don't need this blessing! we both know how lucky you are... 
I wish you happiness, health, and that you will always be around good friends and your family who care about you. 
With all my heart.... CFU


----------



## AngelEyes

Thank you, friends!​ 
*Dani: You're from one of my favorite countries in the whole world. Part of what I like about Italy is the warm and caring people who live there. You're definitely one of them. Thank you for the birthday thread.*

*Ewie, darling: It's not nice to pick on senior citizens...still, thank you for your birthday wishes. And I like to think of myself as someone beyond a princess...Queen, perhaps. Never sell yourself short, I always say.*

*Ynez: Your kind wishes are very much appreciated. One of my favorite singers is Spanish: Carlos Marin. Again, thanks so much!*

*CFU: I feel blessed that I know you! Thanks.*


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## lablady

Oh yes, a very happy birthday to the angel whose creative posts add a little whimsy to the forums. I love to read them. May you have many more posts, and many more birthdays, to share with us.

I would try to be clever and write a poem, but I don't think I ought to subject the forum to that kind of torture. Well,~ at least not yet. Happy Birthday anyway.


----------



## danalto

Oh, well...Uh...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*Happy Birthday *
** 
*Little kiss*
** 
*Rosangelus*
**​


----------



## ewie

O Angel_Eyes_ we dream of you, my fellow mods and me*
 (though this is generally when we've dined on cheese):
 yes though your posts can be garish and frankly nightmarish,
 and your words can be tacky (when not downright wacky),
 and you have a marked inclination to sleaze;
 though your flights of fancy make some of us antsy,
 your 'unique perspective' is hardly objective;
 though when you wax esoteric you could becalm a hysteric,
 and your head is aswarm with the birds and the bees;
 though the gush from your tush makes some of us blush,
 and the clouds of your prose others doze,
 and though with one finger you derail with ease ...​ 
we know that your principal aim is to _please_. ​ 
Which you do.  Quite often.

*Apologies (well, _kind of_) to those folks who think this _must be_ 'and I' ...

COMING SOON (possibly): I remember to say something _nice_ in a congrats thread

P.S. Don't blame me: it was LabLady's idea ...


----------



## lablady

Well, if Ewie can do it, so can I.

_Roses are red, violets are blue,..._

_Ummm..._

_Ummm..._

_Ta da da dee dum, Happy Birthday to you._

Never mind,... I guess I should stick with technical writing.


----------



## AngelEyes

*lablady: Thank you very much for your sweet words. And don't listen to Ewie. He's being naughty again. I'll hold him down and you take his temperature. That'll shut him up. *

*ROSANGELUS: What a neat little birthday poem. Thank you!*


*AngelEyes*


----------



## AngelEyes

*ODE TO EWAN*​ 
He put down his paintbrush for me​And took up great prose with ease.​His words are so sweet​I’m getting cold feet​But I must…​Oh, I must!​Go on…​Where are the words to express -​_Ewie, quit looking up my dress!_​_Where was I?_​Oh yes…​I think you mentioned cheese,​And tacky and wacky and bees.​But to call forth a gush -​Or maybe it was a menopausal flush –​Let’s get to the part that’s my signature tease.​Maybe it’s too much cake​Or not enough ice cream,​but it shocks me you noticed my tush​_(not to mention my waxed esoteric)_​See? It _is_ possible to make me blush!​It’s true, though.​I come here to please​And to learn​And to sneeze.​_(I hate your damn cigarettes.)_​ __But if I can be serious just once before I go…​NO?​You’re right. It’s my frickin’ birthday.​What was I thinking?​Bring on the hot dancers.​Just make sure they supply:​ *sufficient context*.​ ​_…This Forum is, after all, a noble place of learning…_​__​*AngelEyes*​__​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## ewie

HA! brilliant, petal! ~ _tushay!

(not sure about the 'noble place of learning', mind you)
_


----------



## irene.acler

*Happy birthday, special woman *


*Kisses from Italy *

*Irene*


----------



## roxcyn

¡Feliz cumple!   Happy birthday!

Pablo


----------



## AngelEyes

*Kisses right back to you from Michigan, Irene!*

*Thank you for stopping by here with your sweet words.*

*AngelEyes*


----------



## AngelEyes

*Pablo:*

*GRACIAS!*

*That's the extent of my Spanish, I'm afraid. *

*It's still sincere. I'm glad you came to my party.*

*AngelEyes*


----------



## Fernita

Dear AngelEyes,

Happy birthday to you!!!!!!!!!!
With love,
Fernita.


----------



## AngelEyes

Fernita said:


> Happy birthday to you!!!!!!!!!!


 

Thanks, Fernita.

You have a lovely singing voice. 

The cake's all gone, but I think there's a cookie left.

_oops...looks like Ewie got to it first..._


*AngelEyes*


----------



## ewie

(I heard that, madam.)


----------



## Topsie

*Hope I'm not to late for the party!*
(Here's a little something to help you finish off the biscuit!)


----------



## AngelEyes

_Topsie ~ _

_Oh, you know I like to travel in style, don't you?_



_And any cookie/cake lover knows one must always wash it all down with a fine glass of bubbly._

_Thank you for contributing to all the fun!_


*AngelEyes*


----------

